
Why Mabl chose GCP: A meetup with the creators - imjcham
https://www.meetup.com/GCPonline/events/245138889/
======
karmakaze
In addition to what's mentioned in the article, Kinesis (the last time I
checked) has a low hard limit on the number of consumers. It doesn't help to
split into shards as each message has to be consumed by each type of consumer.

